# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Admin help please

## BREW-MAN

Cant pm or view personal profiles,can you fix please.

----------


## PT

You need to activate the link in the email sent to your account

----------

